
Richard Branson reveals prototype for supersonic passenger aircraft - lingz
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/nov/15/richard-branson-supersonic-flight-virgin-boom
======
eggy
I was just thinking about the Concorde last week. I just spent 48 hours door
to door with layovers and car trips from NJ to East Java, Indonesia. The
flight from NY to Hong Kong is 15 plus hours, and from Hong Kong to Indonesia
is 5 plus hours.

I have been doing these types of flights for 8 years, and would gladly pay for
a 4 to 6 hour flight, or my company would justify it by having me at meetings
earlier and shorter trips (less hotel stays etc...).

